# [Wet Thumb Forum]-30 high set up advice



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey all.

Helping my girlfriend set up a 30 low tech low maintenence tank. First off for a standard 30 high what is the best way to get to about 2 wpg? where can I find a hood and lights to do this?

What kind of plants would you suggest? Or just any general suggestions. I have an idea of where I want it to go(she has left me completley in charge of its setup). But am looking for advice... Mainly what I need is an efficent but fairly cheap lighting system.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey all.

Helping my girlfriend set up a 30 low tech low maintenence tank. First off for a standard 30 high what is the best way to get to about 2 wpg? where can I find a hood and lights to do this?

What kind of plants would you suggest? Or just any general suggestions. I have an idea of where I want it to go(she has left me completley in charge of its setup). But am looking for advice... Mainly what I need is an efficent but fairly cheap lighting system.


----------



## Caught29 (Apr 1, 2004)

Try www.ahsupply.com You could go with a 1x55watt fixture that would give you 1.8 w/g, which would deffinitely keep it low maintenance, or possibly 2x36w for about 2.4 watts/gallon. I just ordered one of their kits and I love it.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I run my 30 with 2wpg of NO bulbs (a 2x36" fixture) 

works well, plants are healthy just choose your bulbs carefully


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I dont think I worded myself well.. its a 30 high... you know the 6 sided or so kind... Reeeal tall... not sure of the dimensions... but Im sure its standard for the shape...


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I would go with Caught 29's advice and get
the 1x55 watt PC bulb. It will focus the
light down in this rather narrow/tall tank.

I would use Anubias nana, Crypts for the
background (spiralis, retrospiralis, or balansae) and mixed into the midground (any
of the wendtii varieties, petchii, etc). 
Driftwood with big glowing bushes of Java Fern
tied to them are very eye catching as well.
Marsilea would make a good low maintenance
foreground plant.

However, with this setup, you can basically
grow anything, too, if you ever change your
mind. When my 55g once had a single 96 watt
PC tube (1.75 w/g), I grew Ludwigia repens,
Bacopa caroliniana, Hemianthus micranthemoides,
Didiplis diandra, Limnophila aquatica and many
others with no problems at all. DIY CO2 was changed haphazardly.







Plants still pearled.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I went to that ahsupply place... that is such a long light... how will it focus down tall and narrow?


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

A long light? Not really... it's much shorter
than a normal flourescent 40 watt tube (half
the length more or less). It will focus down
the tank for sure with the reflector.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

30 high....does he mean a hex? or is this the 24" ultra tall tank?


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

its a hex... sh wants to keep the lid... I cant figure out how to light this thing! I havent found anything that will fit... I dont mind tearing out the old lighting and rigging new... but i cant find any that will fit.

IDEAS? each length of the hexagon is 11 inches... thats 19 inches front to back and 22 from the side corners straight across cutting it in half horizontaly if that helps...


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I had a hex tank at one point, it was difficult to light, and i eventually settled on using pendant-style lighting with an open top. If you're planning on keeping the lid, try a bank of over-driven NO 18" bulbs or even at regular stregnth, 4 of these bulbs would give you your 2wpg (although this would not penetrate the depths of the tank rather well). a CF strip for a 10 gallon or 20" tank would also work and penetrate a little better.


----------



## Caught29 (Apr 1, 2004)

Plant, 
just a suggestion, AH supply makes a reflector that measures 17.5"Lx7"W. I'm pretty sure that would fit within the measurements you specified, and the kit would give 2x36watts CF.

just tryin to help out


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

hey acught29,
THANKS! That sounds perfect! I am gonna make sure it will fit but based on the measurements I took I think It will... thanks man... I hadnt noticed that when I was looking on the site.


----------

